# Come Visit the South Pole with me in 360 deg Views



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2020)

This is fascinating... remember you can move your mouse around to get a better view on most of the pictures....and inside all the huts...

https://artsandculture.google.com/story/vwXxDjVVKJLo-g?hl=en


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 25, 2020)

Great


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 25, 2020)

Beautiful  ...


----------



## BlissfullyUnawareCanadian (Dec 25, 2020)

This is amazing, thank you for sharing. I ended up downloading the google arts and culture app, fascinating!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

BlissfullyUnawareCanadian said:


> This is amazing, thank you for sharing. I ended up downloading the google arts and culture app, fascinating!


it really is a fascinating thing isn't it ?.. pleased you enjoyed it


----------



## Lee (Dec 26, 2020)

I just turned the furnace up a notch after watching. Great video Holly


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 26, 2020)

Lee said:


> I just turned the furnace up a notch after watching. Great video Holly


hahaha... you know what I was thinking @Lee?.. that in the dark it would be hard to distinguish the south pole from the moon


----------

